# Misfire and oil leak on passenger side



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a fairly large leak. Clean it up good. Put UV dye in the oil. And search with a black light.

Also you have parts of tree stuck under your car.


----------



## Shrednc336 (Apr 3, 2021)

JLL said:


> That's a fairly large leak. Clean it up good. Put UV dye in the oil. And search with a black light.
> 
> Also you have parts of tree stuck under your car.


The little stick is just one of those things that happen when you live on a mountian. It wasn't interfering with anything and was very loosely in there. It seems like it's coming from the crankshaft seal. It only leaks at load.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

If it’s leaking at the crank, it may be a problem with your pcv system causing that leak down there. Food for thought.


----------



## Cruz3fire (9 mo ago)

One hundred percent cracked piston.
Just had the exact same issue, oil leak and all.
Time for a new engine.
Don't use the tune after, just my two cents.

Very curious to know what the end result is.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how does the seal look intake manifold to block ? might be hard to inspect without removing the manifold......might be something worse though hopefully not


----------



## Shrednc336 (Apr 3, 2021)

Cruz3fire said:


> One hundred percent cracked piston.
> Just had the exact same issue, oil leak and all.
> Time for a new engine.
> Don't use the tune after, just my two cents.
> ...


I've tore it apart. Bottom side of the piston was cracked. This is a 2018 with apparently a 17 engine. It has cast pistons when it should have forged. I'm switching from bnr to zzp as far as the tune goes. It doesn't look like anything about the tune caused this though. Compression had to find somewhere to go. And since the crack is on the bottom side the crank seal is the first place for it to go. At this point I've got the engine out and waiting for the new one to throw in


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

ah yes went through that same codes cylinder 1 was the problem, replaced my engine with a 2018. Just took the sensors, oil pan, etc from the old engine


----------

